# Stop 1yr old jumping into fence



## BradleyIreland (8 mo ago)

My 12 month old body slams into our wooden fences in the back garden. Often it seems to be her reacting to noises either by the direct neighbors or something further away. I've noticed her start to do it seemingly to get my attention if I am inside and she is outside. Its hard to train her to not do this because when I am outside with her she doesn't react to anything in the back garden. She's starting to do some real damage and obviously her eventually forcing her way next door is not ideal. Does anybody have any suggestions of how to stop her doing this?


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Stop putting her out in the yard to be bored and alone. Goes out does her business comes back in. Make sure she is getting adequate exercise and mental stimulation.


----------



## BdeAngelo (Dec 13, 2021)

BradleyIreland said:


> My 12 month old body slams into our wooden fences in the back garden. Often it seems to be her reacting to noises either by the direct neighbors or something further away. I've noticed her start to do it seemingly to get my attention if I am inside and she is outside. Its hard to train her to not do this because when I am outside with her she doesn't react to anything in the back garden. She's starting to do some real damage and obviously her eventually forcing her way next door is not ideal. Does anybody have any suggestions of how to stop her doing this?


Teach the dog "leave it" command.

Keep dog on long line, with no handle, and prong collar.

Keep your window open so dog can hear you.

When he goes for fence tell him "leave it". If he still goes for fence, mark the bad behavior by telling him "NO!"

Then quickly go outside and grab the long line and correct the dog to a level that is meaningful to him. Don't give little nagging correction - make it mean something.

Then point to the fence and tell him to "leave it". Walk him close to the fence and when he leaves it, praise profusely.

Be consistent and it won't take very long for him to understand you.

You could go to an ecollar but you better aquire the proper knowledge from someone with reputable experience beforehand.


----------



## BdeAngelo (Dec 13, 2021)

BradleyIreland said:


> My 12 month old body slams into our wooden fences in the back garden. Often it seems to be her reacting to noises either by the direct neighbors or something further away. I've noticed her start to do it seemingly to get my attention if I am inside and she is outside. Its hard to train her to not do this because when I am outside with her she doesn't react to anything in the back garden. She's starting to do some real damage and obviously her eventually forcing her way next door is not ideal. Does anybody have any suggestions of how to stop her doing this?


These videos should help you understand markers:


----------



## BradleyIreland (8 mo ago)

Apex1 said:


> Stop putting her out in the yard to be bored and alone. Goes out does her business comes back in. Make sure she is getting adequate exercise and mental stimulation.


She's never put out the back for no reason so unfortunately I can't cut that time down.


----------



## BradleyIreland (8 mo ago)

BdeAngelo said:


> Teach the dog "leave it" command.
> 
> Keep dog on long line, with no handle, and prong collar.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice and videos. She has a good understanding of leave it, I have the line just need the collar and I will try it out. Hopefully she will carry that over to when I am not there.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

A leave it command does nothing for an unsupervised dog.Another member (can't recall who) had excellent results with an invisible fence keeping his/ her dog away from the fence and the plantings around the border.I'm not sure about what other motion sensing devices are available that might work for you. There is one that involves water spray but many dogs will actually enjoy the spray.
When I can't supervise my dogs outside they are in a 20x20 kennel to keep them out of mischief


----------



## BdeAngelo (Dec 13, 2021)

When done right, the threat of consequence can work wonders even for an unsupervised dog. Ask my dog


----------



## BradleyIreland (8 mo ago)

dogma13 said:


> A leave it command does nothing for an unsupervised dog.Another member (can't recall who) had excellent results with an invisible fence keeping his/ her dog away from the fence and the plantings around the border.I'm not sure about what other motion sensing devices are available that might work for you. There is one that involves water spray but many dogs will actually enjoy the spray.
> When I can't supervise my dogs outside they are in a 20x20 kennel to keep them out of mischief


My first thought was the invisible fence but I watched a video on ecollars earlier highlighting how it's important for the dog to have an understanding of why the correction happened and he said the old school method which acts the same as the fence can lead to fear in general rather than the association with the unwanted behavior (struggling to word it). The last thing I want is for her to be scared back there. She doesn't like water so that may be an idea if it doesn't lead to similar results as above. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

BradleyIreland said:


> She's never put out the back for no reason so unfortunately I can't cut that time down.


I can't think of a good reason for a dog to be outside, unattended unless it's working. Punishing or correcting a dog for a behavior it doesn't know is unwanted is not fair to the dog.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

BradleyIreland said:


> My first thought was the invisible fence but I watched a video on ecollars earlier highlighting how it's important for the dog to have an understanding of why the correction happened and he said the old school method which acts the same as the fence can lead to fear in general rather than the association with the unwanted behavior (struggling to word it). The last thing I want is for her to be scared back there. She doesn't like water so that may be an idea if it doesn't lead to similar results as above. Thank you for the advice.


I understand what you're saying and why you have misgivings. The learning period with both the I.F. and the water deterrent acts as a natural consequence,using flags or a length of rope to mark the border while you work with your dog to understand the boundary. And it's possible it may not work at all if the particular dog doesn't think it's unpleasant enough to deter what he's determined to do. Other examples are putting mouse traps covered with newspaper on furniture,or placing metal pans just so on kitchen counters.The startle factor is unpleasant enough to deter some dogs and others will recover quickly and go right back to the activity. The object is to make the activity unrewarding, never to traumatize or terrify.
You may be able to come up with an original plan tailored to your dog that would stop any satisfaction he derives from slamming into fence when he's alone out there. Keep in mind that if it really is attention he wants, he may come up with an equally annoying activity instead of fence slamming. I wish you well whatever you try.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

,A GSD shouldn't be alone outside. Easy.


----------



## gsdeire92 (Aug 9, 2021)

You'll find in ireland big dogs go outside, maybe its an irish thing however id love to keep mine in all the time but i dont, she loves being outside, alone or otherwise. I do be in and out regular. She happily runs about the garden chasing birds (not that she'll ever catch em mind) 
The invisible fences are great, does require a little training but my gsd got it pretty quick, knows the boundrys now. 
They can and will run through them so you need to teach them what it means. Happened twice on me at the start but been 100% for 6 months or so now.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Do you have a tree in your yard? Someone on here had a bungee or spring type tug mounted in the tree. Dog loved the thing. It gave the dog something to do independently. I have one dog that plays well alone the other not so much.


----------



## BradleyIreland (8 mo ago)

wolfy dog said:


> ,A GSD shouldn't be alone outside. Easy.


I would have thought it was better than being inside alone for hours. Certainly not easy.


----------



## BradleyIreland (8 mo ago)

gsdeire92 said:


> You'll find in ireland big dogs go outside, maybe its an irish thing however id love to keep mine in all the time but i dont, she loves being outside, alone or otherwise. I do be in and out regular. She happily runs about the garden chasing birds (not that she'll ever catch em mind)
> The invisible fences are great, does require a little training but my gsd got it pretty quick, knows the boundrys now.
> They can and will run through them so you need to teach them what it means. Happened twice on me at the start but been 100% for 6 months or so now.


Thank you, I will look into the invisible fence.


----------



## BradleyIreland (8 mo ago)

Apex1 said:


> Do you have a tree in your yard? Someone on here had a bungee or spring type tug mounted in the tree. Dog loved the thing. It gave the dog something to do independently. I have one dog that plays well alone the other not so much.


I don't but I may try to find some more interesting things for her back there.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

If you are going to correct the behavior, you need to be right there and make the correction immediately. If you have to leave the house in order to go to the dog to make the correction you could be correcting any number of things that have nothing to do with the behavior you are trying to extinguish. When it comes to corrections, we all pay attention to what happens before what happens happens. If a car is driving by just as you show up and make the correction for the fence running, the car driving by becomes connected to the correction because that was happening just before the correction.
Sheilah


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

BradleyIreland said:


> Thank you, I will look into the invisible fence.


Think before you buy this system. A neighbor here just installed it to keep their Boxer in the unfenced yard. I biked by with my dogs and the Boxer charged, only to yelp as a result of the invisible correction coming from God. He ran home. So what will this dog associate with this pain? Other dogs! Resulting in the very possibility to become dog aggressive; "other dogs make me hurt". I wish people would think this through and not see it as an easy lazy fix. It has been mentioned before many times: other dogs can come in your yard, people can steal him etc.(I don't think Ireland has large predators that can hurt your dog)


----------



## Cheese Dog (11 mo ago)

sitstay said:


> If you are going to correct the behavior, you need to be right there and make the correction immediately. If you have to leave the house in order to go to the dog to make the correction you could be correcting any number of things that have nothing to do with the behavior you are trying to extinguish. When it comes to corrections, we all pay attention to what happens before what happens happens. If a car is driving by just as you show up and make the correction for the fence running, the car driving by becomes connected to the correction because that was happening just before the correction.
> Sheilah


It doesn't seem like you understand marker training. Markers are a bridge to a consequence whether good or bad.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

sitstay said:


> If you are going to correct the behavior, you need to be right there and make the correction immediately. If you have to leave the house in order to go to the dog to make the correction you could be correcting any number of things that have nothing to do with the behavior you are trying to extinguish. When it comes to corrections, we all pay attention to what happens before what happens happens. If a car is driving by just as you show up and make the correction for the fence running, the car driving by becomes connected to the correction because that was happening just before the correction.
> Sheilah


The dog never slams the fence when the OP is present. Spying on him from a window and listening may give a clue.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Does the dog body slam a particular spot on the fence? If so, you could just block off that section.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I have a similar situation in that I have a sloped area above part of my fence that was sliding. My dogs were destroying it by running back and forth on it while playing near the fence. They didn't ruin the fence but they tore up the plants that were there to prevent erosion and then kicked up the dirt underneath. I put up a second fence inside my yard to keep them out of that area and it worked very well. A fence within a fence. Someone called it a privacy fence. A solid one would keep your dog away from the slat fence and also keep her from seeing the dog or animals on the other side that upset her so much. If you need to get back there you can add a gate.

My dogs are never unsupervised outside and never when I’m away. If you can’t add more fencing try Dogma’s suggestion for a dog run.


----------

